# Had to smash open a cinder block wall and remove bees



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

And sometimes you find multiple queens:


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Good lord Pat, put the lid on sooner! lol 
The bees will march in faster.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Why not an extermination at a lower cost versus compromising a good garage?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Why not an extermination at a lower cost versus compromising a good garage?


Lol!

Good garage, it was not.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Good lord Pat, put the lid on sooner! lol
> The bees will march in faster.


Alright, here's what I have decided to do in order to rectify this situation:

I ordered some of those entrance wheels that are much larger and I'm going to fit all my hives with those instead. So not only will the ventilation/traffic be better when needed, they'll also be able to find the entrance much easier. Therefore, the roof will probably start going on much sooner during my cutouts...Lol.

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan Pat. lol


----------

